#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [資料] 比食人魚還恐怖~超大隻的牙巴拉魚

## 阿翔

英國科學家於2007年8月5日在非洲塞內加爾河發現當地土著傳說的牙巴拉魚 (當地俗語意思為恐怖魚牙)當地傳說這種魚生性兇猛刀槍不入。
科學家經過1個月的研究此魚生態，當大型動物渡河時就會瞬間攻擊，此魚的咬合力道高達每平方公分80公斤，直徑5公分的骨頭都可以輕易咬斷 
由於此魚是集體攻擊，一頭牛不到30秒就會被吃光，比食人魚還恐怖，因為食人魚不會吃骨頭，而牙巴拉魚連骨帶肉都吃的一乾二淨。  
牙巴拉魚體型沒有限制，只要食物充足可以長到3公尺以上都沒問題，成年魚體長2公尺以上，張口直徑約60公分(可將獅子輕易咬成 2段)，牙巴拉魚的鱗片硬度比鱷魚還硬，一般刀或是魚槍都無法對牠們造成傷害，因為雄性成年魚會吃掉幼魚導致牙巴拉魚數量稀少。此魚聚集地連鱷魚都不敢靠近，牠們只要是會動的物體都會攻擊，導致塞內加爾河中游卡特瓦村附近沒有船敢在河上行駛，因為此魚可以輕易將獨木舟咬破一個大洞，若是成年魚可將獨木舟咬成2 段。

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




=======================================================================
真正比狼還恐怖的魚><

----------


## 狼佐

看介紹有點誇張XDD
沒有天敵，力量又這麼強，刀槍不入，體型無限制，連萬獸之王和鱷魚都不是對手..如果是這樣的話，那一隻成年兩公尺以上的大魚應該就會破壞掉整個生態系了才對ˊˋ
因此我去找了些資料，發現這是錯誤的傳言

以下是轉貼：
看了這條魚滿口尖牙，想必很凶猛，對吧？

所以這就是所謂能咬斷獅子、獨木舟跟鱷魚的超級食人魚了嗎？

答案當然是否定的，不然在下寫這篇做什麼？

首先，咬合力80kg/cm^2很大嗎？其實這跟人類的咬合力是差不多的....

讀者們，你們自認能輕易咬斷五公分粗的骨頭？把獅子或鱷魚直接咬掉一塊？或者把獨木舟咬穿一個洞嗎？

再來，從動物的牙齒型態，可以輕易的判斷該生物的獵物與攝食方式。

一般來說能夠切斷肌肉的牙齒，通常都長的像刀刃或鋸齒。

而長的像尖錐狀的長牙，通常只能咬住，而非咬斷獵物。

所以如照片中這類牙齒，通常該種生物的主食是其他魚類，而且攝食方式一般來說應以吞食為主。

換句話說，這種魚無論如何凶猛，也不可能去咬斷其他生物的骨頭，更別說是啥獅子、鱷魚跟獨木舟了....

其實照片中的這種魚叫做巨狗脂鯉，學名叫「Hydrocynus goliath」，成魚體長可達1.3公尺，體重50公斤，分佈於非洲許多淡水河中，為非洲當地常見的肉食性魚類。

講穿了，這根本不是什麼新發現的物種，更不是啥稀有恐怖的食人魚。

後記：其實在google搜尋的過程中，也有部分水族玩家已經辨識出這東西似乎是俗稱的猛魚或虎魚，但是這則謠言還是迅速的擴散到許多的地方....

出處：http://www.wretch.cc/blog/mocear/20396920


不過還是謝謝翔的分享^^
那血盆大口的確很嚇人"

----------


## 沃飛爾

狼佐大的資料非常完整
真的沒這麼誇張，這篇報導的太誇張了...
........................
其實就飛爾的判斷...
其實就跟狼佐大的文章一樣....
由牙齒來說，這種圓錐型的牙，並無切割能力...圓錐型的牙,只是和固定獵物
至於說能咬斷骨頭？.....不可能
因為鯉科的魚類嘴巴構造並不具有如此巨大的力量......而且鯉科的攝食方式偏吸食、吞食
倒是咬住後，運用身體的肌肉甩扯倒是獵物的骨頭斷裂倒是可能（大型肉食性魚類當吃到過大的食物時，就會出現甩扯的動作）




> 巴拉魚的鱗片硬度比鱷魚還硬，一般刀或是魚槍都無法對牠們造成傷害


不可能！
因為照片上的這種鱗片構造，是不可能防禦魚槍的.....

一般的片狀魚鱗，目的是使身體能保持流線型，其薄片狀的構造，無法防禦過大的刺擊，而且只要逆向刺擊，就可輕易刺入魚體

除非是像鱷魚皮形狀或是垃圾魚（琵琶鼠）的骨版或是盾狀鱗構造
才有可能防禦初級的刀割或是刺擊




> 因為此魚可以輕易將獨木舟咬破一個大洞，若是成年魚可將獨木舟咬成2 段


。 
也極度不可能.....
目前依非洲的記錄，能咬穿獨木舟甚至咬穿獅子的只有河馬而已（連鱷魚都咬不穿獨木舟，但河馬有咬穿鋼板的紀錄）
（在非洲，河馬比獅子可怕.....河馬殺的人居全非洲動物殺人之冠，當地人最害怕的是體型巨大、皮厚活像個打洞機的河馬而不是獅子鱷魚）

一條小魚沒有如此的能力啦（就照片裡的嘴型也辦不到）
就算有，也是要下顎肌肉非常發達的魚類才有可能......
要是這種魚能的話，那他應該會有個"鱷魚頭"而不是"鯉魚頭"才對......在動物生理構造上來解釋就破功了
................
能說這魚很兇是有可能
但這篇報導太誇張了

----------


## 阿翔

翔被它騙了…謝謝大大的講解^^
不過那一口利齒也很可怕吧…
翔找到一張圖…

----------


## 沃飛爾

真的很恐怖呢！

不知他的牙齒能不能做飾品.......

----------


## Hewie

的確很可怕，只是到不了陸地，也就不會成為狼的天敵囉～！

----------


## 阿翔

To.沃飛爾：
牙齒拿來做飾品XD真好創意~
也許可以當護身符*（？）*

To.Laiyanis：
這是一個好消息*（？）*
不過他的牙齒可能比狼還大吧，
這種生物真可怕><

----------


## 狼佐

其實我對這傢伙那一口牙還蠻有愛的XDDD
不知道為什麼感覺魚配上那牙有種喜感(?)

我去找了關於猛魚的資料~

黃金猛魚

學名:Hydrocynus goliath
英名:Giant tiger fish 
分佈:非洲
大小:120cm

大部份都很膽小神經質，是屬於大型加拉辛魚種。另外根據魚友WOODY網站的介紹，猛魚(Hydrocynus)一屬共有7個種:1. H. forskahlii、 H. vittatus、 H. goliath、 H. brevis、 H. somonorum、 H. tanzaniae、 H. vittiger。
猛魚特寫---摘自國家地理頻道

這麼大一隻，可以吃多久?

這白金猛魚我覺得還蠻可愛的XDD



轉自：http://www.greatfish.twmail.net/gall...n-cichlid1.htm

----------


## tsume

呵呵~
只是有大牙不見得那麼可怕XD
這就是所謂張牙舞爪~?(炸

不過他那牙齒真的棒~
搭配那魚臉真的有喜感~(心(咦?

非洲/南美的河裡常常有很大很特殊的魚類
長成那麼會被說成怪物其實也不為過
但為什麼我都覺得很可愛呢~?(噴

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

魚啊魚啊~
我是魚痴~嘿嘿
家裡養了很多魚

我覺得牠的臉...好像寶寶的臉...(我是魚痴~)
嘿嘿嘿
寶寶的臉配上尖齒..(奇怪的配搭)
蠻可愛的
那條白金幼魚更可愛~

----------


## 月下白狐

好可怕的魚 :狐狸嚇到: 
要是這種魚被走私到臺灣然後被棄養，臺灣的河川湖泊鐵定不能下水游泳

----------


## 無名龍

這種於台灣水庫就有了
好像在曾文水庫吧!
聽說有人在專門抓這種魚!
肉質好像跟雞肉還是牛肉差不多!
而且這種魚在台灣沒有天敵!甚至會吃掉鳥類!
為何?鳥的腳那麼細!而且他有種習性!咬到東西後會左右搖!
游速很快!
而且這種魚小時候就具有攻擊性!
放生也要放對地方- -放在水庫里!要讓台灣原生種消失嗎???

有錯誤請糾正

----------


## 上官犬良

加拉辛啊......="=
如果水庫有我還真想抓......
突然不知道花了五千多買巨猛是為了什麼水庫就有了(汗

----------


## 月下白狐

> 這種於台灣水庫就有了
> 好像在曾文水庫吧!
> 聽說有人在專門抓這種魚!


  :狐狸嚇到: 怎麼會這樣?好恐怖哇!如果中國大陸長江也有這種魚那還得了?(數百倍的生態浩劫)

----------


## 沃飛爾

> 這種於台灣水庫就有了
> 好像在曾文水庫吧!
> 聽說有人在專門抓這種魚!
> 肉質好像跟雞肉還是牛肉差不多!
> 而且這種魚在台灣沒有天敵!甚至會吃掉鳥類!
> 為何?鳥的腳那麼細!而且他有種習性!咬到東西後會左右搖!
> 游速很快!
> 而且這種魚小時候就具有攻擊性!
> 放生也要放對地方- -放在水庫里!要讓台灣原生種消失嗎???


目前是沒有聽過這種魚出沒的消息，大大說的那種魚是『魚虎』....不是樓上這隻（樓上這隻台灣還沒有出沒的紀錄）
MIT台灣誌、大冒險、台灣全記錄......等節目都沒有提到
他們提到的是魚虎
已嚴重危害曾文水庫、日月潭...等各大水庫的生態
...........................................................
目前危害台灣最嚴重的外來種是：『魚虎』、『泰國鯉』
跟大大說的一樣，當初以為會好吃（也有人養來收藏），所以引進台灣
但後來全跑到外面了或是放生

兇、狠、什麼都吃、繁殖力強、不怕乾旱（水塘乾時會爬上陸地尋找水源）

嚴重危害中南部所有的水塘、溝渠、水庫...
耐污力比吳郭魚還強，外加其兇狠的特性，幾乎只要有魚虎出沒的水域，其他魚都幾乎消失了

目前各方急呼籲：
*見到就殺*

...........................
魚虎的嘴（這還是小小魚）


被一口啃掉的吳郭魚


這麼大隻


在記錄上還有吃掉紅冠水雞、烏龜...等記錄
連全身骨版、硬邦邦的枇杷鼠（俗稱：垃圾魚  也是嚴重危害生態的生物）
都被吃的紀錄

補一下：
嚴重危害生態生物：
目前鱷龜已在台灣南部某些水域發現，所以要到南部某些水塘的地方請小心點


魚虎資料：
特有生物研究保育中心
http://nature.tesri.gov.tw/tesriusr/...w.cfm?IDNo=847

----------


## 風痕_狼

那魚牙跟狗牙有得比了  :狐狸嚇到:  
不跟狼比也不相上下吧!

那台灣的湖都上一隻那不就完了  :狐狸疑惑:

----------


## 殘夜

哇勒= ="
那是原古生物嗎??
跟恐龍有得比了....

----------


## 一審判一

好可怕~ 
想到以後去碧潭(<--台北縣新店)划船的話會不會突然船破一個大洞
那不就慘了.....  [jcdragon-shock-ebby] 
< 自嚇狂想症= = >

----------

